# Growing out highlights



## bonbon412 (Dec 2, 2004)

I have been highlighting my hair for a while, but haven't gotten it touched up in a few months. I am thinking about growing it out, but don't want to have really bad roots the whole time. Does anyone have suggestions for growing them out naturally without spending tons of money on professional highlights?


----------



## keaLoha (Dec 2, 2004)

i'm in the process of growing mine out &amp; it's tough. my stylist ends up doing an all over color to help tone down the highlights, but after 2-3 weeks, they still shine through.






i can only think of lowlights, but ask your stylist first. it's hard, but if you want to grow it out, i think the best thing to do is color over it &amp; cut off the ends that you're willing to part with.

good luck!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 2, 2004)

you could consider using an all over color that matches your natural color (root color) or possibly a semi-permanant color to darken your hair, but also shows other tones. Unless you get highlights, you cannot achieve the drastic light/dark colors that you have... you either have to go darker &amp; all one color - or keep highlighting. That's why highlights are a big commitment. You have to keep getting it done once you start... pretty much the only way out is going darker... or totally light... but you'd need a high volume peroxide to do this, which is damaging to the hair. I would suggest going darker... then in the Summertime - it will lighten up natually on its own from the sun. The darker color might lighten up after awhile after it oxidizes... which is why sometimes highlighted hair shows up different ... but if you go dark enough - it should stay pretty well... and even.


----------

